
The History of the Diode - jpace121
http://hackaday.com/2016/08/15/history-of-the-diode/
======
SmellTheGlove
I'd never seen a mercury-arc rectifier before. I'm going to guess those
couldn't be deployed outside. Apparently there were still some in use until
2012, though.

Can't imagine the clean up effort if the glass breaks.

